# More on flats and not-so-flats



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A while ago I acquired an Accucraft flatcar and decided to squash it.  Here's the old thread in the archives, titled "My not-so-flatcar": www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/12361/Default.aspx

My problem was the curve, which everyone thought was appropriate for an unloaded car.  Here's Accucraft's photo:










After squashing, I had this:










And here's the finished project, an EBT end-gate flatcar.










As you can see, the curve isn't very obvious - but on the other hand, it isn't curved upwards any more!  The "Coach Bolt" thread [www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/18634/view/topic/Default.aspx ] and Kevin's prior flatcar posts have lots of data about these flats and the gates, so I won't bore you again.  But I will mention that those gates were probably held together by coach/carriage bolts, hence my thread.  The same thread also has a prototype photo showing the sticks in the stake pockets - EBT used anything they could find, so I did too.

I did a few other mods - I had a bunch of EBT-style cut levers from my old hopper upgrade project, so I added them, and poling pockets.  Then the whole thing got dirtied up a bit, and I tried to add rust in a few spots.

While fixing up that one, I got to work on my Bachmann flatcar, which has a different number of stake pockets.  I was intrigued by this photo in an old 1953 magazine "Trains and Travel":








 

_It purports to show the tires from EBT's standard gauge switcher on their way back to Mt Union after turning. [EBT's shops were at Orbisonia, 10 miles south of the standard gauge in Mt Union.]  There are clearly 6 tires, but how the devil did they take them off the switcher?  Maybe it was sent down the Pennsy to Altoona where they had a wheel drop and tire heater?  Anyway, that's a discussion for another forum.
_
I thought a similar load would be interesting, and after looking at my spare 'big hauler' wheels, I concluded I needed some real metal ones, so I bought a set of four steel tires from Dave Queener at www.cumberlandmodelengineering.com.  And here's the result - a load of new tires on their way to Orbisonia for future use on one of EBT's 8 steam locos, which all had 48" drivers.










Here's a close-up; I let them sit on a rag soaked in vinegar (thanks for the idea, Vance,) to get a bit of rust going:










Here's another pic:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool. I've got to cut more tree branches this spring so I can replenish my supply of side stakes. They definitely add character. Love the tire load, too. I just hope those aren't the 48" tires from the drivers he's making for me!  If so, you got some 'splainin to do... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 03/19/2008 12:53 PM
Very cool. I've got to cut more tree branches this spring so I can replenish my supply of side stakes. They definitely add character. Love the tire load, too. I just hope those aren't the 48" tires from the drivers he's making for me!  If so, you got some 'splainin to do... 

Later, 

K


_I think Dave has quite enough wheels and tires for all.._


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

comparing original and the fine modells, i think it might be an idea, to put more stakes under each weel. 
i think, they put them directly on the flat, because they would have crushed stakes under them.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 03/19/2008 4:34 PM
comparing original and the fine modells, i think it might be an idea, to put more stakes under each weel. 
i think, they put them directly on the flat, because they would have crushed stakes under them.


Interesting point.  I guess I'll have to research how Baldwin actually shipped its tires.  Or maybe they were bought from a third-party.


----------

